# Morel Hunters....what other shrooms....



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

When seeking morels this time of year, what other edible
fungi do you find?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We get a lot of Beefsteak funus (Fistulina hepatica), also called Ox Tongue, is an edible mushroom that grows in North America and Europe.










 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I thought this picture looked like a false morel so I searched beefsteak and came up with this. http://www.mushroomexpert.com/fistulina_hepatica.html




alleyyooper said:


> We get a lot of Beefsteak funus (Fistulina hepatica), also called Ox Tongue, is an edible mushroom that grows in North America and Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Fishead is right, that is NOT a beefsteak, it's a false morel and can be poisonous to some people. I see them everywhere. False morels grow from the soil, beefsteak grows from wood.

"Poisonous" doesn't necessarily mean it will kill you. Sometimes it's just gastric upset that may or may not make you wish you were dead -lol!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I find oyster mushrooms. They are just starting to form. I went out yesterday to scout and found boat loads just starting to form on dead populs (aspens). We are supposed to get rain tomorrow, so I'll be going out after to see how much they have grown. The best way to describe the smell (to me) is a floral liquorice.

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/pleurotus_ostreatus.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/pleurotus_populinus.html


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

One year I also found oyster mushrooms the same time as
morels. It was a wet, warm late spring....early June up here.
Morels then were numerous.....usually pleurotus are later than
morels. So far the start for finding morels was mid last week,
rain in a couple days might have both flourishing like before.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Puffballs!


----------

